# Auto to manual tranys swap



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

Hey I am looking at picking up a dirt cheap 82 audi 5000 turbo, My problem is it is a auto and I hate auto's how hard is it to do a stick swap 4 or 5 speed? also I would be ok with FWD but once again how bad is the FWD to AWD swap? What all is need. any help on this would be great.


----------



## 88vwFox (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: Auto to manual tranys swap (88vwFox)*

Well it doesn't mater now the car got sold before I could go look at it.
Mod please deleat this thread. Thank you.


----------

